
FBI seizes Silk Road 2.0, names operator - codezero
https://twitter.com/NewYorkFBI/status/530386208099426304
======
codezero
More details here: [http://uk.businessinsider.com/fbi-silk-road-seized-
arrests-2...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/fbi-silk-road-seized-
arrests-2014-11)

Operator supposedly an engineer at Space X and arrested in San Francisco
yesterday.

